# florida breeders



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

I am trying to find a female maltese puppy and I am willing to spend up to $2500 if she is from a very good, reputable breeder and has a good pedigree. Has anyone had a good experience you would like to share?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry can't help you. I live in Iowa. Have you tried contacting breeders on American Maltese Association. Click on Breeder List on the left. You can sort it by state. There are 18 breeder listed for Florida.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmom_@Dec 9 2004, 03:03 PM
> *I am trying to find a female maltese puppy and I am willing to spend up to $2500 if she is from a very good, reputable breeder and has a good pedigree.  Has anyone  had a good experience you would like to share?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21686*


[/QUOTE]

Joyce Watkins at Marcris, Bonnie Palmer at Angels, and Theresa Meyer at TNT are ones that are on the American Maltese Association list that are well known in Maltese circles, etc. http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Marcris doesn't sell directly to the public I don't believe. Joyce Watkins is the owner and I think she will refer you to her handler, Sharon Girvin. .... I emailed back and forth with Joyce and Sharon early this summer when I was looking.... they did have some pups available but they were smaller than what I was looking for...... I'm not sure if you can get a female for $2,500 from top breeders, but you can probably get a male....

Good luck!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hey if you are willing to spend $2500 for $500 more you can get a girl from those breeders Kallie/Catcher's Mom mentioned i talked to all of them when i was looking for a puppy and i wish so much i could have gotten one from them but i just didnt have that much to spend







not that i dont adore sunny but their dogs are just like freaking perfect lol anyways if i remember correct their prices are all about the same $3000 for a girl $1800 for a boy (i think dont hold me to it) i would expect to get on a long waiting list though


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That $2500 range for girls seems to be the going rate here in NJ with the top breeders. We paid in that range for our puppy, and quite frankly I would've paid even more because she's such a wonderful little dog. I know that Chrisman Maltese also has a long waiting list, but has wonderful puppies when they are available. I would say that a review of the Maltese Specials that were held this fall would be a fine place to start. That way you can become familiar with the names of the top breeders and their dogs. When you interview prospective breeders, you will be able to recognize sires and dams that are familiar. I did a lot of investigating before we selected our breeder. I would say it took us about 18 months from the time we decided to get a dog, until we actually brought our puppy home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was interested in finding a good breeder when we got Sadie. While we were not interested in showing a dog, we were interested in breeders who show and are breeding perfect examples of Maltese. They sell as pet quality the puppies that don't meet the standard. I was NOT interested in breeders who have litter after litter. I wanted small show breeders, rather than big business. I looked at dog show results for shows in the southeast and then did searches on Yahoo or Google to find the owner's web pages. Several of the people that I contacted have females available. Here is one dog show link: http://www.onofrio.com/

Here is another: http://www.royjonesdogshows.com/

Prices for a pet quality female were in the $2000-$3000 range. I, like SaltyMalty, would have paid more. This dog should be with you for many, many years. While there are no guarantees on anything in this life, I felt like I was buying a little peace of mind. The breeders that I spoke to were very knowledgable and gave me a good feeling. I made contact with them via the internet and wrote a detailed letter with explaining our family situation, why we were looking for a puppy, ages of pets, children, housing, etc. I got very good responses from breeders who thanked me for providing so much info up front. They said that they get so many letters from people just wanting to know if they have a dog available. The good breeders are really concerned about where their puppies go and how they'll be cared for etc. You will find that the more info you give, the more inclined they will be to talk to you. All internet contact was followed up with voice to voice conversation. 

Good luck. I'm going to PM you a few other links that I don't feel like would be appropriate to post. 

Susan

PS. I also used the list from the American Maltese Association. http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

-_- Hello!

I'm looking for a breeder in Florida Near Daytona Beach.... I want to breed my Maltese...... He's 2yrs 4 1/2 lbs. 

If anyone you know is interested please email me.....
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have posted this before:

So You Want To Use Your Dog At Stud

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Only the very best males should ever be used at stud. The only reason anyone should breed his animal is to try to improve the breed. A bitch owner can go to any of the top stud dogs in the country. So, what does your dog have to offer? 


Has your male been evaluated in the show ring by qualified judges against top competition? 
Has he been OFA certified clear of hip and elbow dysplasia? 
Have his eyes been checked by a veterinary opthalmologist, who certified him clear of PRA and other hereditary eye defects? 
Has he been tested clear of brucellosis? 
Is he of the proper temperament? 
If you can answer yes to all of the above questions and you are one of the lucky few to own an outstanding dog, are you ready and qualified to handle a stud dog? 

Breeding doesn't always happen 1-2-3. Do you have the necessary facilities to board a bitch in season to keep her safely in and the neighbor dogs out? Are you prepared to board a problem bitch or a bitch that the owner just doesn't want around while she is in season because it is too much of a hassle? 

Are you prepared to spend sleepless nights with your boarding bitch in season barking and your male pacing and howling? 

Are you prepared to handle the problem bitch that doesn't want to be bred and tries to tear your dog to shreds? 

Are you qualified to evaluate pedigrees and judge if your dog's five-generation pedigree will complement the bitch's? After all, it's your dog's name and reputation you're passing on to that litter. 

Are you qualified to advise the bitch owner on whelping and puppy care? If your dog is bred to a bitch belonging to a novice owner, that owner is going to expect you to have all the answers. Do you have a ready market for offspring of your stud dog to help the bitch owner place the litter? (This is usually achieved by showing your dog and having him become well known. A lot of time and money must be put into your dog if you want to get anything back.) 

Have you seen many bitches in season at all, and can you tell when it is best to breed the bitch? 

Have you ever assisted in a breeding, or even seen one so you will know what you have to do? Do you realize that its more than putting the two dogs in an area together? Do you realize that leaving a dog and a bitch in season alone together can be disastrous and may even physically harm both? 

Are you prepared for the change in your male's temperament? Once he's been used for stud, that will become the only thing on his mind. Or are you prepared for the wear and tear on your stud dog ... his not eating, pacing and constant whining will not be easy to cope with. 

As you can see, its not all that easy. Please think about it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

That one breeding could cause you years of misery because your male would then think he should mark everything he comes in contact with.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you willing to loose some of the things that make your dog such a great pet? When used for breeding, dogs will take on different characteristics. Marking of furniture and walls, roaming and jumping the fence, mounting objects and people, some dogs become more aggressive. Also, once a young dog's fancy turns to sex it can be very hard to refocus his attention. Many males will not eat if there is a female in season near by. Some bark and carry on for hours driving every one near by out of their minds.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ladysmom... your always so helpful and FULL of information!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And just to give you a taste of what you could be responsible for in Maltese: if the breeding produces a liver shunt, you may have to help pay for surgery which can cost around $3,000.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow What ever happened to just having the love to breed your Maltese..... People breed dogs everyday.... Everywhere i go someone ask me if my Maltese is a show dog... I thought it would be a good thing... Remember I own a Maltese just like you i love the breed also , and would only want to go about this in the right way.....


Remember most breeders start first by owning the adorable Maltese then they become breeders.............

Sorry i ask.....









Oh if anyone has anything positive to say by all means stand up.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What happened to just breeding for the love of Maltese? There is no such thing in a responsible breeder.

If you truly love the Maltese, you will NOT breed your dog unless he meets the breed standard (judged in a show ring, not by friends or family), he has all the necessary genetic testing and, most importantly, you are willing to take financial and physical responsibility for any puppies he fathers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 10 2005, 08:12 AM
> *What happened to just breeding for the love of Maltese? There is no such thing in a responsible breeder.
> 
> If you truly love the Maltese, you will NOT breed your dog unless he meets the breed standard (judged in a show ring, not by friends or family), he has all the necessary genetic testing and, most importantly, you are willing to take financial and physical responsibility for any puppies he fathers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41733*


[/QUOTE]

We used to have a wonderul Maltese breeder in the town where I live. My vet was her vet and he used to tell me about all the enzyme testing she was doing with the state vet teaching hospital..... At the time I knew nothing about liver disease and enzymes and had not a clue what he was talking about. He was so impressed with her desire to improve the breed.

When it was time for a puppy a couple years ago I called her. She said that she is no longer breeding. I forget exactly how she phrased her reason for not breeding anymore but it was something like this: "It is a dilemma. Responsible breeding can sometimes mean not breeding at all" ..... I hope you can get the point, as I did not say it very eloquently and she did....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, we missed the boat on that question......you only asked for people to share "good experiences". And some of us foolishly told you the down side of breeding a Maltese. But then we would not be responsible forum members if we did not make sure you knew the downside of breeding this little, vulnerable animal. There was nothing in your post that indicated you had knowledge about Maltese breeding and it was right and normal for those who do to share it with you.

I hope you don't resent this advice. No one is telling you NOT to breed, just trying to spread the knowledge about it. One of the reasons puppymills flourish is because of ignorance in the general population and many on this forum were in that population prior to owning a pet or prior to finding a forum like this. Me included. So we take any opportunity to educate, whatever the subject. Hang around a while and you'll find yourself doing the same thing.









We all love this breed, too, and just want the best for both the furbabies and the people they own.









By the way, Pico was from a litter whose mother was bred one time so the family could have more pets for themselves and family. The family veterinarian found the stud and supervised the breeding so everyone thought they were doing the right thing. The parents both had Champions in their lineage. Pico has MVD, his sister is deaf, his brother is underweight for his size and his mother is on steroids for severe allergies.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want to breed a better Maltese, then you need to do it right. We have a huge pet overpopulation problem in the US so breeding just because is not a great reason. 

1. Show your dog to get outside opinions about how well he meets the breed standard. 

2. Health test your dog for knees, eyes, and liver disease. 

3. Research your dogs pedigree to find out about health issues produced, structure produced, what lines it mixes well with, major faults, temperament, etc. 

4. Get a mentor, preferably the breeder of your dog as show quality breeding potential dogs are kept on a tight leash by their breeders. Breeding is an art, not just putting 2 dogs together. It takes years to learn about structure, evaluating dogs, etc. 

5. Be prepared to be responsible for what you breed. That means assisting the bitch owner in paying expenses if the litter produces a serious health problem like liver shunt. It may also mean taking responsibility for any puppies produced by your stud if the bitch owner for some reason cannot do it. It takes 2 to tango and both are responsible for the outcome.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I re-read some of your earlier posts and saw that Bushi had an appointment January 7th to be neutered, but that your "husband" was against it.

Thanks you so much for your support i was really starting to get worried about getting Bushi Neauterd, because of my "Husband". He thinks I'm being mean buy getting this done.... I had to make a second call to the Vet to make me feel better.... My husband said that anything could happen while he's asleep and what if he dont never wake up.... That was so Mean of Him.... I guess it's a Man thing... Bushi is still Getting Neauterd, because it's the best thing to do..... Right? 

Well i'll keep you guys posted.......

Jan 7th Bushi's big Day.....

Why did you change your mind?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also noticed that you bought Bushi from a pet store. Please don't breed a pet shop puppy! He could be a carrier of all sorts of genetic disorders.

After reading on the Maltese Breed for about a "Year", It's funny because you go over the Do's and the Dont's and you can still buy an Maltese on impluse. The Biggest Dont was not to buy from a Pet Store, and that's exactly what i did. I drove all the way to Staten Island, it took for ever to get there coming from Queens. She was about to close when i got there. That's when i Notice it was a Pet Shop. It was like a Diva Shop for dogs. Very Clean. She had it set up like an Puppy Day Care. When i met Bushi, i saw him in a Doggie Crib beside 2 others. I thought that was 2cute. In less than 5minutes i bought him. SOLD!!! He's every thing i wanted in a Maltese. The only concern i had, was that she didnt ask me anything about my house hold. She Never Once Did a Follow up Call to see how he was making out. He came home with a Kennal Cough, and stood in the Hosptial a few days for not Eating. Price $600.00 Puppie $1100.00 Totals out to $1700.00 in one week. He's fine now, and i love him to death. He's still a Finiky Eater, but he's eating.... Wouldnt trad him for the World. Well, that's my Story. You live and you Learn. The End..


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I ran across this link the other day..it's a comparison of a responsible hobby breeder vs a backyard breeder. Makes an interesting read.









http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/comparison.html


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

You Guys do research hah? LOL

Yes Bushi was suppose to get "Neauterd" and Yes I brought him fr. a Pet Shop which she was a breeder,dog trainer, and groomer.... Anyway Bushi is now 2 years old in good Health..... People are breeding, mix breeding all day everyday. Look you guys, all i wanted was to Breed Bushi before i go ahead and get him Neauterd..... I understand where you guys are coming from trust me i do.... I didnt plan on making a career out of Back Yard Breeding..... 

All 4 Now

Yulanda
Bushi's Mommy


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Pippinsmom-

What an interesting chart! Thanks for posting that


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like you have your mind made up. Just please, oh please, make sure you get the genetic testing done. Just because Bushi is healthy now doesn't mean he will stay healthy, unfortunately. My Lady was perfectly healthy until she was nearly 5. She was diagnosed with epilepsy at age 4&1/2, diabetic at age 6 and a heart murmur was detected as she got older. Dogs that seem perfectly healthy can be carriers of a host of genetic diseases, too. And make sure any female is tested, too. It is not fair to the people who buy a puppy to strap them with huge vet bills and make them suffer the heartbreak of loving a chronically ill dog. Florida is also a "lemon law" state so you should consult an attorney before to see what kind of financial responsibily you will have for any puppies who are not healthy.

And please think one more time whether the change in Bushi's personality, marking, humping, etc. will be worth one litter.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My husband was opposed to neutering Pico. Funny, he had no problem when we had our Lab, Gertie, spayed.









Makes me think your husband has an emotional, personal issue with this like mine did.









Neutering is healthier for a dog. Fewer prostate problems and psychological problems according to my vet who has 3 Maltese now of 7 total he's had over the years. There is also no logic to letting a dog have a single "fling" before being neutered. None whatsoever.

The expert consensus is - Neuter Bushi, don't breed him. It's the best thing for Bushi and I know you loooove Bushi!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

This might sound kinda weird.. but I think UNneutered males are kinda.. gross lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 11 2005, 01:35 PM
> *This might sound kinda weird.. but I think UNneutered males are kinda.. gross lol
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They ARE! Unneutered males tend to get this "penis juice" on the tip of their prepuce because their active glands secrete goo. Their urine also smells worse and can be sticky from the extra secretions. Of course, I'd rather that than a female in season any day LOL


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

I HAVE TONS AND TONS OF MALTESE BOOKS
IM AWARE OF EVERYTHING YOU GUYS MENTIONED.....
LIKE I SAID I DONT PLAN ON MAKING A CAREER OUT OF THIS, I WAS JUST ASKING AROUND FOR A RESPONSIBLE BREEDER.... NOT ONE OF YOU GUYS CAN POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION....... OF COURSE IF I WAS ABLE TO TALK WITH A GOOD BREEDER WE WOULD TAKE ALL THE STEPS NESSASARY.... IM NOT STUPID....... 

PEOPLE REALLY THINK MY DOG IS A SHOW DOG EVERY WHERE I GO.... MY BUSHI LOOKS BETTER THAN MOST DOGS THAT COST $3500 ... SO I GUESS PEOPLE JUST KNOW A GOOD BREED WHEN THEY SEE IT......


SO AGAIN DO ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD BREEDER???
LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I personally cannot recommend one in Florida, but I would recommend you attend some shows and meet Maltese breeders there. infodog.com can help you find shows. You should wait to talk to the breeders until they come out of the ring. 

You can also contact:
Maltese Club of Greater Miami, Inc. 
Guy March, 13151 Silver Fox Trail, Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 
http://www.malteseclubofgreatermiami.org/

Even if they are not close to you, most local breed clubs have members all over the state and even out of state. It is a good resource to begin with. 

Not all breeders who show are reputable, but not showing is a sign of a questionable breeder. You still need to check out a breeder even if they are a member of a club or produce champions. 

Finally, just to caution you, a reputable breeder will probably not breed to your male because of his background (from a pet store). You don't breed to just one dog, you breed to the entire pedigree. Without knowing the dogs behind yours, it would be a real crapshoot, especially with health and structure. I would seriously question any breeder who did breed to a pet store-purchased Maltese. If you want to get into showing and breeding, I really support you to go for it and find a mentor. Just be aware that the male you have now from what you have told us here is not a dog that a reputable, responsible breeder would want to allow to reproduce. You could still grow coat on him and learn to show with him as well as enjoy his companionship.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I HAVE TONS AND TONS OF MALTESE BOOKS
> IM AWARE OF EVERYTHING YOU GUYS MENTIONED.....
> LIKE I SAID I DONT PLAN ON MAKING A CAREER OUT OF THIS, I WAS JUST ASKING AROUND FOR A RESPONSIBLE BREEDER.... NOT ONE OF YOU GUYS CAN POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION....... OF COURSE IF I WAS ABLE TO TALK WITH A GOOD BREEDER WE WOULD TAKE ALL THE STEPS NESSASARY.... IM NOT STUPID.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MyBushi_@Mar 11 2005, 10:01 PM
> *I WAS JUST ASKING AROUND FOR A RESPONSIBLE BREEDER.... NOT ONE OF YOU GUYS CAN POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.......*


I think people are having difficulty giving you the name of a repsonsible breeder because there isn't a responsible breeder who would breed to your pet shop dog with no championship behind him.



> PEOPLE REALLY THINK MY DOG IS A SHOW DOG EVERY WHERE I GO.... MY BUSHI LOOKS BETTER THAN MOST DOGS THAT COST $3500 ... SO I GUESS PEOPLE JUST KNOW A GOOD BREED WHEN THEY SEE IT......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42384


[/B][/QUOTE]
I wouldn't go by what other people think of Bushi, no matter how cute he is. Lots of people still think it's a good idea to buy a dog from a puppymill via a pet shop.

I really think you've been given some good advice here- about what changes you could expect in Bushi if you stud him, about the potential expense it could produce, what you need to do before you stud him, and ways to find a breeder. Are you okay with the consequences, or do you just want a name?

Deanne


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

MyBushi-

Even if you have "tons and tons" of books about maltese, and even if Bushi _looks_ like a Champion show dog doesn't mean you should just go out and breed him. I understand *why* you'd want to breed him - but it's sooooo NOT a good idea. I mean, when I first started talking about getting a female maltese puppy, I was totally planning on breeding her - til I started talking to real breeders and reading websites and forums and realized it was a *bad idea*

You say you want to find a "responsible breeder". As far as I know, no responsible breeder will breed one of their females to a non-showed, pet store (correct me if I'm wrong, but he did come from a pet store?) dog, regardless of how "pretty" he is. I also seriously doubt they'd sell you one of their female puppies for you to eventually breed.

I totally hope I'm not being rude, but I don't want anything to happen to Bushi or any puppies you might create with him, or even your relationship with Bushi. Everyone's already mentioned the physical, mental, and financial risks, so I won't go through that again. But please, for the betterment of the breed _and_ for Bushi, don't breed him.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Tonia of (Rhapsody Maltese) is very reputable. On her website, she says...



> I will have a 12 week old female puppy, available for a good pet home on March 30th.  She is sired by CH Thriller. She will be around 4.5 to 5 pounds full grown. She has a very outgoing playful personality. She is being sold with a spay agreement, AKC limited papers, and a health contract. She is $2500. Please contact me for more information![/B]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My Bushi,
I've been thinking about your request. If you would like help evaluating your dog's pedigree, you can PM it to me, and I'll be happy to tell you what I know about it. This can better help you in your decision. I'll also be happy to talk with my mentor about it.
I would also suggest you take your dog to someone experienced in showing Maltese, and ask them their honest opinion of your dog.
There are instances of very good dogs not being shown, and being able to produce outstanding offspring. The key is to have someone who knows do the evaluation.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the Information you guys.......


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

I live in New York and when I was looking for a breeder last year, after owning a maltese for 12 1/2 yrs I did lots of research..went to Westminster, talked to breeders in the staging area, got the AMA list etc. Several months before that I had occasion to be in Florida and even though I wasn't ready at that time, I thought that as long as I was in Fl I might as well check out Angels Maltese (Bonnie Palmer) who has supposedly won many shows with her dogs. Only my opinion but after speaking with maltese people and seeing her puppies for myself, I'm not impressed. Most won't let you see the new puppies under they are 6 weeks old which is understandable but by then they will go to the next name on their list and the puppy is gone. I wanted to see the parents and where the dogs were raised. Bonnie Palmer's maltese puppies were cowering in their little pen (the one's she let me see)..I could hear what sounded like too many dogs barking in a garage, which could be a palace for all I know but just sounded like too many dogs...the fact that she "wins" competitions could be that if 8 dogs are entered into a competition, 6 of them are her dogs!!

I agree what someone said about Joyce Watkins as I did speak to her rep. Spoke to Chrisman several times, and do think they have good malteses and are both caring and responsible. Also spoke to a relatively new breeder Ballet Blanc maltese in upstate NY who sounded very responsible and select but again, although I went to the top of the list because I was a former "maltese mom", I wouldn't be able to see the pup before six weeks and they were going to go to the next name on th list. Their pups wre $3000. Firstly with any breeder who has potential show dogs they are going to keep the best pups for themselves. Bottom line is that it is still a business, where hopefully the breeder and prospective new owner have the same goals in breeding sound, healthy, well socialized, adorable pups that will have long happy lives!! 

I negated many breeders on the AMA list (which isn't an endorsement of the breeders) and after speaking to some on the list I understand why!! After developing a phone relationship with a breeder in NY, she gave me first dibs on a litter (without a previous deposit) and I had the opportunity to meet the mother who was not only adorable (even after giving birth) but who was friendly and wagging her tail even as I was holding one of her pups! Gigolo is a wonderful puppy (now just over a year old) who is unusually friendly to everyone and brings a smile to everyone he meets...I have been very lucky with both my malteses.
Good Luck!!
Gigolo's Mom



> _Originally posted by bellasmom_@Dec 9 2004, 03:04 PM
> *I am trying to find a female maltese puppy and I am willing to spend up to $2500 if she is from a very good, reputable breeder and has a good pedigree.  Has anyone  had a good experience you would like to share?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21686*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gigolo's Mom... gosh Bonnie Palmer was the AMA Maltese Breeder of the year for 1999, 2000,2001, 2002 and 2003. I'm sorry to hear of your experience there....
Did you end up buying from a show breeder?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Well, I think I'll get this thread going again -- I'm in need of a good breeder here in Florida. I could do South Florida (Miami area) or North central (Ocala or Gainesville)... Does anyone know of any breeders I should AVOID? Any breeders I should definitely call?

I'm looking to spend under $1000, and a mixed Maltese is all right, as long as I can meet the parents. I'm now thinking that I do want a puppy, after all! :-D

Thank you all!
Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gigolo's Mom_@May 1 2005, 09:44 AM
> *I live in New York and when I was looking for a breeder last year, after owning a maltese for 12 1/2 yrs I did lots of research..went to Westminster, talked to breeders in the staging area, got the AMA list etc.  Several months before that I had occasion to be in Florida and even though I wasn't ready at that time, I thought that as long as I was in Fl I might as well check out Angels Maltese (Bonnie Palmer) who has supposedly won many shows with her dogs.  Only my opinion but after speaking with maltese people and seeing her puppies for myself, I'm not impressed.  Most won't let you see the new puppies under they are 6 weeks old which is understandable but by then they will go to the next name on their list and the puppy is gone.  I wanted to see the parents and where the dogs were raised.  Bonnie Palmer's maltese puppies were cowering in their little pen (the one's she let me see)..I could hear what sounded like too many dogs barking in a garage, which could be a palace for all I know but just sounded like too many dogs...the fact that she "wins" competitions could be that if 8 dogs are entered into a competition, 6 of them are her dogs!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58592
*[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah I talked to Bonnie Palmer, never did get around to seeing her dogs though she is the hardest person to get in touch with ever. For some reason when I say " could you call me back sometime after 3 and before 9" that means call me at 10 30 in the afternoon and be confused what I dont pick up the phone. I went though that for almost a month with her.









Ok I am sure I have said this on her before but I do NOT recommend June Woodward from Camelot Maltese (she is on the AMA list and I think as has ad on the breeder section of this site). I talked to her husband Frank and he truly just came off as a sleazy salesman. This is his policy which he told me was completly normal; if I wanted to _see_ the puppies I have to mail, not meet and give money to --mail, him a $1000 deposit for a puppy. Then only after he had gotten the money I would be allowed to see the puppies, he would prefer to meet with the dogs someplace other than the home though. Honestly about halfway into this conversation I started to doubt these people even had dogs and I really felt like they were trying to take advantage of the fact I was new at this. Did I mention that when I gave the phone to my mom (he was freaking me out lol) he refused to talk to her? I am sorry if any of you know these people or have had good experience with then but after that I didnt want to talk to any breeders and had anything to do with the Woodwards.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@May 24 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Well, I think I'll get this thread going again -- I'm in need of a good breeder here in Florida.  I could do South Florida (Miami area) or North central (Ocala or Gainesville)... Does anyone know of any breeders I should AVOID? Any breeders I should definitely call?
> 
> I'm looking to spend under $1000, and a mixed Maltese is all right, as long as I can meet the parents.  I'm now thinking that I do want a puppy, after all! :-D
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you scroll down about halfway on this link, you'll find a link to the USDA list of licensed breeders and brokers. You'll want to avoid any one on this list as they are so-called "puppy mills". http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html

As this thread shows, even breeders with great reputations aren't necessarily the best. Just look at the Jennie Siliski/Hollybelle situation. The best thing is always to find a breeder near enough to visit. I'd recommend going to our "Breeders" section and reading, reading. It is full of fabulous advice and tips for finding a reputable breeder.

K&C's mom recently reposted her breakdown on puppy prices. Maybe she can repost it here. Anyway, the problem with looking for a Maltese for under $1000 is that it may cost you much much more down the line. For that money, you most likely will get a puppy from 2 pet shop/puppy mill parents and/or backyard breeders. These puppies have a much greater chance of developing one or several of the genetic dsorders Maltese are prone to, like luxating patellas or liver shunts, because no testing has been done and the breeding stock is poor quality/not to standard. Treatment for each of these things is in the thousands.

My Lady is a rescue, but originally from a pet shop/puppy mill. She has multiple health issues including diabetes and epilepsy. I have and continute to spend a fortune on her! From my experience my advice would be to wait until you can afford to spend a bit more and get a puppy from a reputable breeder. You should expect to pay about $1200 for a male, $1500 for a female. This will hopefully be a 15 year relationship and so worth starting with the healthiest puppy you can find. It can save you money and heartbreak down the line.


----------

